# Suse 10 Sicherung der Konfigurationen



## Hobride (5. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich noch nicht so lange mit Linux arbeite ist mein Wissen leider auch begrenzt.

Veileicht kann mir jemand sagen was ich alles von einem laufenden Suse Rechner sichern muss um einen anderen Rechner mit identischer Konfiguratuion (für Testzwecke) zu erzeugen.

Und ausserdem würde ich gerne wissen wie ich die Daten am besten Kopieren kann.

Ein Festplattenimage geht wohl nicht , da ich nur per SSH Zugriff habe (1und1 Rootserver).
Vieleicht hat gibts ja auch schon eine Anleitung für sowas oder ein Tool.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Soldyah2604 (5. September 2007)

Der Begriff "FTP Backup" sagt dir nichts oder

Ist denke ich der einfachste weg wenn du deinem FTP Server einen Rootuser zuteilst.

Mit dem einfach alles rüber schieben auf deine Maschine.

Allerdings kann ich dir nicht sagen ob das ganze genau so funktioniert wie du dir das vorstellst.

Bräuchtest warscheinlich schon "exact" gleiche Hardware.

Ich würd Suse einfach auf deiner anderen Kiste installieren und danach nur die Konfigs rüber schicken. Spart auch Zeit und Traffic je nach Inetanbindung.

lg soldyah


----------



## Hobride (6. September 2007)

Hallo Soldyah,

danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. 

Ja.Vom FTP Backup habe ich schon gehört, hab allerdings keinen Plan wie ma diesen  korrekt einrichtet.

Das mit der Hardware ist mir schon klar, aber mir gehts in der Hauptsache ja auch um ein Komplettbackup für den E-Fall. 

Die Idee mit den Konfigs hatte ich auch schon, aber  da bei der Original Installation der Maschine von 1und1 nicht die Standard Verzeichnisse für die jeweiligen Software Pakete  verwendet wurden werden die Konfigs kaum laufen, glaub ich.
d.h. Ich müßte also die komplette Datenstruktur nachbilden und das geht mit einer Testmaschine eben viel entspannter.

naja mal sehen, 
vieleicht geht mir ja doch noch eine Lampe auf.


----------

